# Compose a List of 5 Things You Are Grateful For



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

:scratchhead: Let's see:
1) It is a beautiful day
2) we have two potential prospects to buy this monster house
3) I trust God
4) my daughter and her beautiful baby girl
5) My sobriety

Everyday, I write a list to be grateful for and it has helped me appreciate what I do have and not what is gone.

Try it, it may help:smthumbup:


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Sparkles the other day I was in my surgery, and I was thinking when I was waiting that some people here may be getting bad news today, or already have a bad illness and I decided there and then, given a choice over my marriage or my life, I would choose my :-

Life/health-which I am grateful for
My 3 children
Something to look forward to-my son coming back from Australia 
Friends
A home and garden I love (still have-at the moment)


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great idea!

1. My kitties who love to snuggle with me
2. A clean house
3. Pet sitting a friends dog whom I LOVE
4. Spending time with my friends
5. A great book
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

1> family
2> new friends
3> a roof over my head
4> getting to know me again
5> this website


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

That my son and I are in each others lives
That I have an amazing daycare provider when I have to work
That a significant health problem is now history
That I'm free to make my own choices
That there are so many wonderful people in this world


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

1. My children, 2 great sons
2. My health and the health of my family
3. My work, where I make a difference in the world
4. My dogs, who are snuggling me right now
5. A warm bath


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

See, how much we do have!
Everyday, journal / compose 5 different things for thirty days and you will be amazed. Someone I respect gave this task to me and I said 5 different things everyday? Impossible. But....I was able to come up with 5 different things each day.

Everything helps to get away from the pain and confusion.

We will survive and then we will begin to live.


----------



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

My 2 beautiful miracle children
My amazing friends
My brilliant momma
My health
My new life, just starting!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

1) God woke me up with clarity of thought and promise of a better day.
2) Good Health and a sound mind.
3) All the resources I need to make the life I have and the one I want.
4) Peace of mind body and spirit.
5) Family and friends, who are a great support system (TAM included).


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I am thankful for:
My beautiful daughter
My stable job with an understanding boss
My inner strength and resilience
My good health
Dark chocolate


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

today I will add good friends and ice cream


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

This are my list of 5 things that i am grateful for:

1. Internet/Computers
2. This Website
3. My 3 year old son
4. My Future
5. And My Family and Friends

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

hmm..

1) I am grateful to have myself, and recovered some sanity.
2) My friends and family without them I'd have never left, and never gotten to come back to who I am
3) Music and space to be myself. That kind of ties in with #1 but music and free time have been SO important to me getting my life back piece by piece.
4) My babies ^.^ I am soo glad to have my furkids, and to have recently adopted (been handed) My new little man to complete my fur family. They have been by my side 100% and if it wasn't for those fuzzy little faces every morning I don't know if I'd find as much reason to bother.
5)My job. I never really thought I'd say it but I am so thankful to work where I work in the family run establishment that it is. Those people are family to me, and have been so good and so understanding through everything, even hubs walking out (we worked together) on my birthday blaming it on me(even though he never actually came to see me, despite how important it was) They've been nothing but helpful and understanding, I dont know many other employers who'd even bother.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

1. my son
2. my job/ability to take care of my son/home
3. my doggie
4. my friends
5. my Mac/usenet combination


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I need more than five

-beer
-wine
-Game of Thrones
-Diet Coke
-my Kindle
-Lay it on Thick lotion because my skin gets dry
-running


----------



## singleinjanuary (May 18, 2011)

Woo! I have been waiting all day to be able to do this!
-my kids and family
-my great new place on the water
-my dog and cat
-my close girlfriends who are indispensable
-my new job that I started today

Does it go without saying that I am grateful that god has seen me through to this point?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new job! that's always a great turning point.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

1. He did split the savings, and I didn't have to survive with the kids on $750.
2. My son, who sends the dog over to comfort me.
3. My other son, who farted and then said: "I'm the man of the house now"
4. The dog and I have lost that extra 5 pounds
5. It could be worse


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

My 3 children
My best friend
My health
My job
My patience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

My new Condo becoming a reality 
A clear mind
Good Health
A job to provide for my lifestyle
Joy and Happiness


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

1. My awesome friends who make me laugh
2. I'm getting my hair done tonight
3. Wearing jeans to work today
4. Supposed to be 80 & sunny today
5. Strawberry lemonade


----------



## ilovemywife7 (Mar 6, 2011)

1. my beautiful daughter and son
2. a special person
3. my mum and family
4. my health
5. Aikido and beer


----------



## healme (Jun 17, 2011)

What an idea!!
1.An experience of rediscovering myself-self realization
2.Hope that God gave me of a better tomorrow
3.Can make my own choices-Freedom
4.A lot of time for maself- that brought me here t this amazing website
5.My most precious gift from God-my mom


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Husband loving me
Smart, healthy kids
Good job 
Financial stability despite some issues
Steak 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

